# Epson l800 - Compatible 3dr party Inks Buying adivce.... (Dye Ink)



## wandering_biker@yahoo.com (May 16, 2015)

Hello friends,

I recently Purchased epson l800 inkjet printer. Now the problem is "OEM Inks".. They are almost 3000/- for a refill set.
So i've started searching for some 3rd party inks in online market, I found these brands.....

1.Gocolor
2.Colorite
3.Inkclub
4.lyson
5.TYFY
6.Splashjet
7.Desmat
8.Flowjet
9.Formujet
10.ESYINk

If anybody have purchased or bought any of those inks, plz share your review... That would be very helpfull.

Thanx....


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 25, 2015)

Splashjet is worse.
Go Esyink.
Pretty reputed.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Dec 10, 2015)

I use ESYINK for my own MP287 ESYInk tank setup... I only have to raise the brightness a bit. Rest all is great, even for photo printing.

I haven't used Gocolor's ink, but their photo papers are inferior to Kodak notably. So, I'm not sure of their ink's quality either.


*NOTE:* Please check if your EPSON printer system can be hacked or if it supports any ink without any hacks.
As far as I know, Epson employs some online code entering and verification system to ensure that you use only their OEM inks. You purchase an Epson ink, and you have to enter its Serial code (on the ink bottle) on the PC you're using it with. Then only, it accepts your recharged ink, otherwise, it will show empty only.
This may be important if you're changing inks for the first time...


----------

